# High Value Treats



## davidc1986 (May 8, 2014)

Hi,

I'm interested in what you guys use as high value treats for extra good behaviour, training, socialisation etc?

I know things like liver, cheese, peanut butter and honey are popular, just wondered if there was anything else and what affect they may have on the dog (stomach upsets, loose poo etc)

Thanks
David


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dehydrated meat (muscle or organ) is always best for us as it's VERY high value, can be given in teeny, tiny pieces and not lose it's value and it travels well in your pocket. But I dehydrate my own and that seems to hold more value than prepare dog treats.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dav - besides home made jerky - PIKE loves smoked pigs ears (made in the USA) - that said - I do not treat train !!!!!!!!! - the reward for good behavior is lots of LOVE from me !!! - I become the reward - on recall - no matter how bad he is - when he gets to my side - lots of LOVE - PIKE gets treats 4 no other reason than I LOVE him !!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

In Most pet stores or online... Texas hold um Lamb lung,(freeze Dried) You can also find freeze dried Beef lung... all USA made and very healthy.
Super high value.... 
Watch out for the liver, I had to stop the liver because it was so rich, the pup would eat his own Poo. Something you want to discourage ASAP>
Salmon ... stinks to high heaven
Alagator... falls apart
Chicken Jurky is good if it is not from China... Don't feed your pup ANYTHING from China!!!!!

Personally I Love real bones, and so do my dogs... They will chew on them for hours and hours.
They also love a hoof... they are messy and smelly, but will keep them occupied for days!!! 
I truly believe it is all a matter of how much you are willing to spend $$$ 
and what you think you and your dog will get out of it. 
There are different kinds of treats for different types of training and "Pacifying" :
I put peanutbutter in hollow shin bones to shut them up and have 5 minutes to sip a glass of wine sometimes!!


----------



## Bella9613 (Jul 1, 2014)

What about dehydrated deer meat? If Bella likes it, is it good for her?
Our trainer told us hot dogs are king! We cut them into slices and then in half so she's not getting much.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

I highly recommend this video (it's mostly about food in general but she talks about treats too at around the 10 minute mark): https://youtube.com/watch?v=zdDPi-1Yjy0

To each their own but I found treat training really good -- I still always have a couple kibble a or treats in my pockets at all times (to save $ we use Nico's regular kibble as well as Benny Bully's). 

Our trainer suggested adding a "magic word" whenever you're about to give a treat (I.e. "Bravo" or even just "treat"). Same principle as clicker training but without having to carry around a clicker. It just signals to your puppy that "food is coming" or "you did that right"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bella9613, dried venison would make a GREAT treat. If Bella doesn't like it, I'll send Scout over for some. ;D


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Lazlo really loves popcorn, that and ham/bacon are high-value treats


----------



## 4kidsandaV (Jul 10, 2014)

Our trainer recommended Primal Freeze Dried Formula. There are many flavors but we use Duck. Lucy absolutely loves them and it makes training so much easier!


----------

